# live report from 0600 to sometime later than that



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

It's windy and my lil hands are cold


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ha! I had to bust out the gloves yesterday for the first time. Good luck


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Dare i say this is our winter ????? :whistling::whistling::whistling::devil:

Scott


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Update: it's still windy, but that's ok I made a house. My hands aren't cold because I put them in my pocket. Caught one catfish and had a strong run from something that got off. Probably a marlin.


----------



## goblin (Feb 23, 2012)

You can catch marlins off the shore?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Only the most skilled of fisherman....


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

very rare though


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd say yellow fin, probably bustin sand fleas!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

goblin said:


> You can catch marlins off the shore?


Yes very common. :whistling:


----------



## goblin (Feb 23, 2012)

I knew it would be rare just didn't know if it ever happened


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

lol..give the guy a break.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice bivouac you got there. More likely a tarpon, did it jump? :whistling:


----------

